# Nightlife photography advice



## Devolift (May 6, 2010)

Hello all 

I am not completely new to the world of photography but I have just recently bought a Canon 550D(rebel T2i(my first real camera)) And I am interested in seriously pursuing a side career in nightlife photography. 

Currently I just have my Rebel T2i body and the kit lens that came with it. Ill be shooting mostly in bars and clubs so I know i will need a much more serious flash, I was thinking the older model of the Speedlite 430EX II with the plastic foot(because its more affordable currently).

I would like input on:
shooting tips and techniques
What lens I should buy next
any additional equipment that will be helpful
And of course affordable alternatives to all the above

Thanks in advance for allowing to draw on your pool of knowledge :hug::


----------



## mwcfarms (May 6, 2010)

If you do a search on night pics or nightlife topics you might come up with a whole list of available reading. Not too mention the million pages on different lens options. Good luck.


----------



## Park (May 6, 2010)

How exactly do you plan to make money doing this?


----------



## Jeff Colburn (May 7, 2010)

Night photography requires a fast lens, something like a f/1.2 or 2. And yes, Google for night photography and you'll find plenty of info.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------

